# any1 from sacramento



## thedaythatnevercomes (Nov 2, 2008)

just wondering if there is a support group around this area I cant seem to find 1 remotely close.


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm near Sacramento. Davis specifically. And yeah, also looking for a sacramento area group.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

There used to be a meetup group in Davis. Only one in the area now is an expensive therapist-led one. The closest is the east bay group: http://shyness.meetup.com/259/


----------



## GracieTiger (Nov 14, 2008)

hi, i am in sac and wondering if you know of any good cbt therapists in the area?


----------



## thedaythatnevercomes (Nov 2, 2008)

i go to a therapist in placerville i dont know if thats too far but he helped me through all this stuff, and its pretty cheap too let me know


----------

